# residue crust around eyes?



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

so my precious Klein has been acting strange last night. he was in his bed and 2-3 times just kinda walked out of it and "threw" himself on the floor of his playpen (he sleeps in his playpen at night) and led there like a vegetable staring at me (but would NOT move an inch). 
he still sleeps with a hot water bottle so i thought maybe he was too hot and the floor being plastic cooled him down?

either way before i tucked him in i cleaned around his eyes as they were a little wet.... this morning he had a 'big' crusty residue, a little yellow-ish around the eyes..

and he has not really been eating today, only his treats?

do i need to worry and take him to the vet?

THANKS for any suggestions


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he probably doesn't need to sleep with a hot water bottle. If you have him in a crate, in a pen, he can keep himself warm, unless he is a real tiny pup, and the vet has told you to do this. The eye problem I would watch for a day or two. One of my chi's has dry crust that I wipe away several times a day! The other one hardly ever! Sue


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you so much for your response!
i will watch the eyes and see what happens..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Any yellow discharge from eye's means vet trip that is not normal. He could have just scratched his cornea, some anti biotics could be all that's needed


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Could be a sign of conjunctivitis. I would see a vet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't take chances with the eyes. Yellow discharge means some sort of infection. Probably needs antibiotics.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks so much for everyones responses!!
it stopped the next morning so i am relieved! *phew*
he does needs his nails cut though, i am scared every time he scratches himself and he pokes his eyes out!!
i will probably take him to the vet anyway just for a general check up ...


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

klein said:


> thanks so much for everyones responses!!
> it stopped the next morning so i am relieved! *phew*
> he does needs his nails cut though, i am scared every time he scratches himself and he pokes his eyes out!!
> i will probably take him to the vet anyway just for a general check up ...


When you do take him in, have the vet or tech show you how to trim his nails. Hopefully they will show you with a grinder. The nails grow so quick, it is a really good thing to be able to do yourself, and since he is so young, now is the time to get him trained/used to it


----------

